# Tired of being a sounding board



## ann14 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi everyone. 

Long story short, I have a history of depression. I was on SSRIs for a few years, got off them. Have always had mood swings, but lately I feel that slipping feeling again. Maybe you all know the one. Before everything really goes downhill.

I have a very small group of friends (not really a group) and we've been close for a few years now, but recently I'm feeling like everytime we get together it becomes a nonstop negative b*tchfest about their jobs and I often feel worse after we hangout. They repeat the same topics again and again. I have always prided myself on being a good listener. 

Well, I've secretly been feeling depression creeping up again, so I'm trying to put on a positive front. I got a new job recently and I texted my 'best friends' and while they both read the message, not one comment in days. I snapped at both of them, which I rarely do. If any of my friends sent me such a message I would immediately respond, so it hurts me that they don't seem to care. I simply don't have the energy to be the 'good listener' when I'm going through my own crap and no one can be bothered to listen to what's happening with me.

Since we've all been friends, they've expanded their friends, while I haven't and they've made new cliques and even complain how busy they are with their other friends. I don't have many close friends, but I'm feeling like I don't want to even bother if they're going to act like squeezing in a text message reply is a massive burden. We used to chat everyday. Maybe we've just outgrown one another?:|


----------



## effexordie (Jun 13, 2014)

guuuurl Its hard when you're struggling.. When you slip downhill and everyone around you is so negative.. I understand your frustrations...


----------

